# Orlando:  Lakeshore Reserve vs. Grande Vista vs. Cypress Harbour



## Steve (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi,

We're planning a trip to Florida in May.  It's fairly short notice, but there are plenty of weeks available at Grande Vista and Cypress Harbour for the dates we need.  There is also limited availability at Lakeshore Reserve, but we'd have to pay 2 exchange fees as we'd have to trade for a 1 bedroom and a studio and have the resort put them together for the 2 bedroom that we need.

I've never stayed at any of these resorts, but I have read the reviews on all of them as well as lots of old threads over the years.  The main things that we like are:

1)  Lush landscaping

2)  Great swimming pools

3)  Really nice villas

We don't care about access to a nearby hotel, the MAZE club, the shortest route to Disney, etc.  Also, my family and I prefer traditional decor.  Our favorite MCVI resorts are Grande Ocean and Manor Club...that's the style we like.  From the latest pictures on the II website, the villas at Grande Vista actually look the best to me, followed by Cypress Harbour, with Lakeshore Reserve being the least appealing.  

Is it worth the extra exchange fee to stay at Lakeshore Reserve?  I know it is the newest and highest rated...and the grounds look great...but I'm not sure we'd like the interiors.  Has anyone stayed at all three resorts that would be willing to offer a suggestion?

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## lll1929 (Feb 17, 2011)

Are you a points owner or week owner?  If you are a week owner, you should be able to upgrade via II (trade 1 bdrm for a 2bdrm).


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 17, 2011)

Steve said:


> Hi,
> 
> We're planning a trip to Florida in May.  From the latest pictures on the II website, the villas at Grande Vista actually look the best to me, followed by Cypress Harbour, with Lakeshore Reserve being the least appealing.
> 
> Steve



I know a lot of people seem to like Grande Vista a lot, but my wife and I found it pretty ordinary.  We don't plan to go back, not because it was bad, but because we like several of the others in Orlando better.  We have not stayed at Lakeshore Reserve.


----------



## dan_hoog (Feb 17, 2011)

I'd recommend either Grande Vista or Cypress Harbour.  They are different styles and we've liked both. 

Grande Vista is a huge resort and different units/buildings vary.  A couple of the newer buildings in the back have younger-age appealing pools, while the buildings near the entrance have more traditional pools.  It's fun to walk, bike, hang out at the resort.  We've used the tennis courts, but never played the on-site half golf course.

I think the floor plans are better at Cypress Harbour, just because the lock-offs at GV (or any resort) make the 2BR configuration a little less natural. In other respects, we prefer GV.

Update: no experience with lakeshore reserve ....   I was wrong about its history/Horizons past... I have no idea.


----------



## Swice (Feb 17, 2011)

*Taste*

Steve,

I understand... everybody has their own likes and dislikes.   My taste is more traditional as well... but trust me Lakeshore is absolutely beautiful.    Granted, I wouldn't decorate my house to look like a Lakeshore unit, but I do appreciate the fact that it is certainly "modern" luxury.    I recently went to the Ritz Hotel in Charlotte, NC.   ...it does not even remotely look like a Ritz would have even five years ago.  ...Again, while it's not my personal taste, the Ritz was "top drawer."    I would say Lakeshore and the Ritz Charlotte used the same designers... they are that close in looks.

With that said, the Grande Vista complex is huge-- parts are pretty/parts are not.    Cypress has a "tropical" look with lots of trees and plants-- and note the pool does not have all the bells and whistles.   

My personal advice would depend on what you'll be doing in Orlando.   My advice would differ if you plan to hang out at the resort more than not(Lakeshore or Grande Vista) or visit SeaWorld (Cypress or Grand Vista) or explore (any pick based on availability and/or price).    Visitors who will spend a great deal of time at Disney should pick based on price/availability.   

For example, we are going to Oceana Palms in late May for a week (using Lakeshore lockoff!).    We have decided to make it a two week vacation and plucked an II getaway at Sabel Palms (just renovated and has interiors that even resemble Lakeshore).   My kids will go to SeaWorld camp during the day.  My wife and I will have five date-days!   We'll go to the Marriott World Center pool... we'll go get a day pass to Lakeshore one day... and we'll "do" lunchs and explore some Orlando city parks for some nice walks.   We obviously would prefer to stay at Lakeshore since we own there, but honestly, I'd rather take the trades we've gotten and the cheap getaway at Sabel Palms.

What I'm trying to say is don't sweat it too much.    I'd be happy at almost any place as long as I wasn't in a ten year old tired unit!

 

-Steve Swicegood


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Feb 17, 2011)

We've stayed in Grande Vista.  You can click the link in my signature for pictures of our villa.  Honestly, I would have this resort decor inside did not WOW me.  It was very plain.   Now, other things impressed me like the pantry in the kitchen, the rock climbing wall, the paddle boats, etc...  I really like the outside with the multiple pools and walkways.  I enjoyed that part very much.  As you can see from the link in my signature we've stayed a lot of timeshares.  We've stayed at Manor Club and LOVED the decor there but I wouldn't say it is comparable to Grande Vista.   In general I think, Marriott decorates their hotels/timeshares on the plain side.  But that's just me.  But there are couple stand out resorts like Manor club.  I also like Waiohai.  

Good luck!


----------



## capjak (Feb 17, 2011)

I have stayed at all three and own a Grande Vista.

I prefer Lakeshore Reserve the best.  It has traditional spanish villas and upscale decor inside. It may be a little more contemp style than the other two.  The pool is nice and has a slide as well as kind of a lazy river and since the resort is new and not built out it is not crowded even when the resort is fully booked. You also can use the pools at the JW which are nice as well.

I would say that Grande Vista has a very nice pool as well.

Grand Vista and Cypress Harbour are nice as well.  I have traded my Grande Vista 2Xs now for Lakeshore Reserve  as well as recently Cypress Harbour for a 2 bedroom using a studio Grand Vista.

They are all nice resorts


----------



## littlestar (Feb 17, 2011)

Of those three, Grande Vista interiors are the closest to the Grande Ocean in style.  Saying that, my personal favorite of the three is Cypress Harbour - it's got a nautical laid-back feel. 

I'd pick either Grande Vista or Cypress Harbour - the landscaping is more mature and I don't think Lakeshore is worth the extra exchange fee based on what you're looking for. 

You might want to take a look at Trip Advisor and look at the pictures to help you get a feel for the differences.


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 17, 2011)

I've stayed in every one of the including Manor Club and Grande Ocean, however, I've only toured Lakeshore Reserve.

Based on what you like, I would take Cypress Harbour hands down.  You will get a great experience and the villas are very large and up to date. 

I am an owner at Grande Vista and love it too, but find it very large and less intimate than CH.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 17, 2011)

Be careful if booking a studio and 1BR separately at Lakeshore reserve in hopes the resort will connect them together. Lakeshore Reserve has several 1BR configurations, and they don't always match up with a studio. They won't change the configuration you exchanged in to either.


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 17, 2011)

dan_hoog said:


> I think Lakeshore Reserve is a previous Horizons (not sure)......I may be wrong about its history/Horizons past.  I'm sure it is generally consistent with Marriott standards.  If it's not the old Horizons on Int'l drive (I think), then I have no idea.



Lakeshore Reserve opened in 2010.  Harbour Lakes is the former Horizons property.


----------



## Steve (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you for all of the comments.  You have been very helpful.  We have eliminated Lakeshore Reserve.  We're still considering Cypress Harbour vs. Grande Vista.  TripAdvisor really does have a LOT of pictures of these resorts.  Along with the TUG reviews, they are a great resource.

Thanks again!

Steve


----------



## dan_hoog (Feb 18, 2011)

BocaBoy said:


> Lakeshore Reserve opened in 2010.  Harbour Lakes is the former Horizons property.



Thanks.  I guess thecword lake got me.  I'll withdraw comments on lakeshore reserve - I have no experience with it.


----------



## funsun (Feb 18, 2011)

We've stayed at all three resorts, too, and I prefer Cypress Harbour.  The landscape is mature throughout the resort and we just enjoy the overall relaxed feel of the place.  Grande Vista got too big for us, and although Lake Shore Reserves is the newest, some views face undeveloped land - not all that attractive. Pool is awesome, however.


----------



## kjd (Feb 19, 2011)

Own at Grand Vista and like it but also like Cypress Harbour.  I think it gets down to this.  Kids might like Grand Vista a little better.  Adults Cypress Harbour.  I have traded Grand Vista for Cypress Harbour several times.  Either resort is great, however.  Lots of things to do in Orlando besides the theme parks and the location of both resorts is very good for any activity.


----------



## Werner Weiss (Feb 19, 2011)

I've stayed at Cypress Harbour, Grande Vista, Lakeshore Reserve, Harbour Lake (when it was called Horizons), Royal Palms, and Imperial Palms.

Each is "the best Marriott Vacation Club in Orlando" in at least one way.

Overall, I like Cypress Harbour better than Grande Vista. Cypress Harbour, although older, has aged gracefully. Cypress Harbour has a relaxed atmosphere. As far as I can tell, there's nice view from every villa. The living room and master bedroom are spacious. And it's a quiet resort.

For two or three people, I would rather stay at Cypress Harbour.

The downside of Cypress Harbour is a very small second bedroom. If the sofabed is open, there's really no floorspace to pass around the end the bed. 

The second bedroom of a 2BR-lockoff at Grande Vista is a studio villa, with far more space than the second bedroom at Grande Vista. The space comes at the expense of a smaller living room and master bedroom.

For more a larger family or two couples, I would recommend Grande Vista.


----------



## Steve (Feb 26, 2011)

For those of you who posted suggestions and ideas, I thought you might be interested to know that we have chosen Cypress Harbour for our upcoming stay.  Thank you for all of the insight.  It was most helpful.  I'm now looking forward to a week in Orlando that is both fun _and_ relaxing!  

Marriott's Cypress Harbour sounds great.

Thanks again,

Steve


----------



## littlestar (Feb 26, 2011)

Have a great trip, Steve.  Cypress Harbour is great when it comes to building requests.  We always call about a week before check-in and request a range of building numbers we prefer.  

It's a well managed property.


----------



## Holly (Feb 26, 2011)

I'll be there in June.  What are some of the best buildings to request?


----------



## jackie (Feb 26, 2011)

I will be there in June with twin 6 year old boys.  Would like to be near main
pool, I think. Which building would be best?


----------



## Cmore (Feb 26, 2011)

Blgs 52 & 53 are near the main pool.  You may want to check out the Marriott FAQ's as there is a link to the resort maps.  Cypress Harbour is located around a lake, and you may find you want to be somewhere else.

We actually like being on the "other side" near the island pool, as you can walk across the bridge to the main pool - kids kind of like that. and you are not that far from the activity center.

We really like it there and our kids liked spending time at the resort as much as running the parks.

Enjoy your trip


----------



## Holly (Feb 27, 2011)

Excellent.  Thanks much.


----------



## gomike (Feb 27, 2011)

Having stayed at all three resorts this past year Marriott Lakeshore reserve is the nicest property followed by Grand Vista (depending what building you get) than Cypress Harbor.


----------



## TJCNewYork (Feb 27, 2011)

Steve said:


> The main things that we like are:
> 
> 1)  Lush landscaping
> 2)  Great swimming pools
> ...




*Lush.*  Keeping in mind that Cypress Harbour villas are inward facing towards the lake/lagoon (versus a golf course) the large water feature dominates the landscape and the lush vegetation (trees and shrubs) is more of a backdrop.  Walking around; however, one cannot escape the vegetation.  For example, at the entrance of every building are ornamental trees.  


*Pools.*  Cypress Harbour's Island Pool is a sanctuary amidst lush vegetation and cascading waterfalls.  Based upon the snapshot of a sign clearly posted at the Island Pool's gated entry, it is one of the few pools that I've experienced in Orlando that is smoke-free friendly.  There are no ashtrays in sight, no butts to step on or second-hand smoke to breathe:   








*Villas.*  By now, Cypress Harbor's refurbishment is complete.  Aside from the LG flatscreens, the interior features a distinctive traditional nautical motif with traditional furnishings along the cozy scale found at Manor Club.

We've also stayed at Lakeshore about a month after grand opening last year.  Like Cypress, there's also a prominent water feature, but there is also scaffolding (halted construction).  I have no clue if the scaffolding is still there.

All three resorts have light and airy villas, but our preferred layout is Cypress Harbour's.  Unlike Grande Vista's boxy layouts, Cypress Harbour's have rooms with gentle angled corners that bounce and diffuse the light depending upon the time of day.


----------

